# South GA APBT Club AADR show 6/6/09



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/aadr_photos/GAShow1stshow.jpg

Hope to make it out to this one


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

I will try to be there too..


----------

